# Pampered Chef I'm Really Mad



## ericg (Jun 30, 2012)

So I bought a knife from them and it wouldn't sharpen, someone told me they use cheap Chinese steel. So I went to sell it on eBay and Pampered Chef filed a Intellectual Property Claim and had the listing closed so now I'm stuck with this garbage. I'll never let my wife buy from them ever again. Rant OFF.


----------



## harlock0083 (Feb 11, 2013)

EricG said:


> So I bought a knife from them and it wouldn't sharpen, someone told me they use cheap Chinese steel. So I went to sell it on eBay and Pampered Chef filed a Intellectual Property Claim and had the listing closed so now I'm stuck with this garbage. I'll never let my wife buy from them ever again. Rant OFF.


Strange, that'd be like Ford stopping me from selling my car. I went on Ebay to see if they were any Pampered chef items and there were plenty. You can try listing it again I suppose.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Sounds like you used a photo in your auction with out authorization. eBay often checks images to see if they are yours. No company can stop you from re-selling an item you bought. Any one can report your auction and have it shut down if they suspect the photos are not yours. If you use photos make sure they are either eBay stock photos or images that belong to you.


----------



## ericg (Jun 30, 2012)

Nope I took a picture of it on my kitchen table,


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

It is a violation of the Sherman Anti Trust law to stop You.


----------



## rdm magic (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm confused as to why you can't get the knife sharp. AFAIK they are made from an xcrmov, and should be able to get reasonably sharp but not keep it for long.

As for the ebay thing, just relist it.


----------



## ericg (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't know man but I bought a KAI Shun chef's knife 8 inch and that thing is amazing. The metal is thin and it's kind of "whippy" but I like it WAY better than then cheap Pampered and Bed Bath and Beyond junk I've owned. I can see why you people become obsessed with knives. Gotta work on my technique, I butter flied the tip of my thumb it's so sharp. And had to work at using less pressure and let the blade do the work.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

> It is a violation of the Sherman Anti Trust law to stop You.


Thwwwt! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif

BDL


----------

